# Brisket Temp



## NicciDawn (Aug 14, 2021)

Hey all! I got up at 1 am prepped and put a 9lb brisket on my Traeger. It’s the 5th or 6th time I’ve made one and I injected it with a seasoned broth and coated it in a rub. Then I tossed it on the Traeger at 225 for 4/5ish hours until it got over 160. I got up this morning at 6 and wrapped it in a double layer of foil and poured some broth on before popping it back in the Traeger at 250. I’ve used this method everytime before and the brisket has been incredible and a huge hit. Well I just checked it and it’s already up to 190! Every other time it’s taken me hours, like 4-6 more hours to get it up to temp (204) after wrapping it. People are coming to eat at 4:30/5 for an early dinner… how do I slow it down or keep it hot for that many hours if I’m already so close to hitting the temp?! Help!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 14, 2021)

If it's done to your liking you can double wrap in foil and place in a cooler with old towels and it will stay hot for hours! Just make sure it's done all over and you don't have probe stuck in fat pocket.  And your thermometer is accurate. But we do need to see pics!

Ryan


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 14, 2021)

Welcome. Keeping it warm until later is easy and actually will make the brisket more tender as it has more time to rest. Wrap in towels and put in a well insulated cooler.

Much smarter people than I will certainly have good advice for you.

Edit: Brokenhandle's reply I did not see until after I hit enter.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 14, 2021)

if you don't have a cooler you can wrap good and set your smoker to about 160 if possible and keep it warm in there or your oven for that matter. like mentioned though wiggle your thermometer to make sure your not it a fat pocket or void.


----------



## NicciDawn (Aug 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> If it's done to your liking you can double wrap in foil and place in a cooler with old towels and it will stay hot for hours! Just make sure it's done all over and you don't have probe stuck in fat pocket.  And your thermometer is accurate. But we do need to see pics!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you so much! Ill be sure to share pics!  I hadn't know that the thermometer could be in a fat pocket, so  I will double check that. My Traeger has two probes, so ill check them both.


----------



## NicciDawn (Aug 14, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Welcome. Keeping it warm until later is easy and actually will make the brisket more tender as it has more time to rest. Wrap in towels and put in a well insulated cooler.
> 
> Much smarter people than I will certainly have good advice for you.
> 
> Edit: Brokenhandle's reply I did not see until after I hit enter.


Thank you for the encouragement and advice! Very appreciated! I have a good cooler, so ill pop it in there!


----------



## NicciDawn (Aug 14, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> if you don't have a cooler you can wrap good and set your smoker to about 160 if possible and keep it warm in there or your oven for that matter. like mentioned though wiggle your thermometer to make sure your not it a fat pocket or void.


Thank you for the advice and taking time to help me out! Ill be sure to double check my thermometers... I hadn't known that having them in fat pockets was even a thing!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 14, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad ya joined us! Alot of helpful,  knowledgeable people here always willing to help ya out.

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Aug 14, 2021)

Welcome to SMF.  Post up some picks of you cooks.

RE: Brisket.  I think you have good advice above.  once I think its about done, I always double check the temp and tenderness with my insta-read thermometer.  I have accidentally placed probes in less than great places in meat and got temps that are off from the rest of the meat - in fat, too close to the edge, who knows - but I can usually tell by the temp going up or not going up at the expected rate.  At that point I use them for a ball park.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2021)

Looks like those guys have ya covered!  Share some pics and welcome to SMF!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2021)

I'll add one thing to the excellent advice you've received above. If your going to keep it warm in a cooler let the brisket cool down to about 170 to 180* before putting it in the cooler. You don't want the residual heat to overcook the brisket. 

Good luck and enjoy!!!

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 14, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'll add one thing to the excellent advice you've received above. If your going to keep it warm in a cooler let the brisket cool down to about 170 to 180* before putting it in the cooler. You don't want the residual heat to overcook the brisket.



Chris beat me to it . His advice is important in my opinion . Easiest way to over cook a brisket .


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 14, 2021)

Great advice all around and welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## schlotz (Aug 14, 2021)

Good advice provided.  Couple of things to be aware of.  You probe the flat in many places to check for tenderness. It should feel like going into a jar of peanut butter. Once you're there, and before wrapping to put in a cooler, leave it open on the counter for 10 mins or so to ensure there is no 'carry over cooking'.  This is why 

 gmc2003
  mentions 170-180º.  If you don't and instead go directly from the smoker (wrapped) and into the cooler the brisket will continue to cook thus over cooking it.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 14, 2021)

You have gotten very good advice. Good luck and enjoy. Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## NicciDawn (Aug 16, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! Glad ya joined us! Alot of helpful,  knowledgeable people here always willing to help ya out.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## NicciDawn (Aug 16, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Good advice provided.  Couple of things to be aware of.  You probe the flat in many places to check for tenderness. It should feel like going into a jar of peanut butter. Once you're there, and before wrapping to put in a cooler, leave it open on the counter for 10 mins or so to ensure there is no 'carry over cooking'.  This is why
> 
> gmc2003
> mentions 170-180º.  If you don't and instead go directly from the smoker (wrapped) and into the cooler the brisket will continue to cook thus over cooking it.


Awesome advice! Thanks!


----------



## NicciDawn (Aug 16, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'll add one thing to the excellent advice you've received above. If your going to keep it warm in a cooler let the brisket cool down to about 170 to 180* before putting it in the cooler. You don't want the residual heat to overcook the brisket.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy!!!
> 
> Chris


Awesome advice! Thank you!


----------



## NicciDawn (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you for all of your awesome advice! Here are a few pics of the end result! Delicious


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks like it turned out really good! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks excellant


----------

